# Ovulation predictor kits and Clomid



## Jane D (Apr 16, 2007)

Does anyone know if clear blue fertility monitor, or indeed pee sticks work correctly when you are taking Clomid?  It is one of those questions I have meant to ask at clinic, but always forget, and then remember driving home.
I have also seen the persona device ( I know it is a contraceptive method)and wonder if this does roughly the same job as the £100 clear blue monitor.
Any advice would be appreciated.  So far only used pee sticks which I think have been accurate according to my calculations and mid cycle scans. 

Jane D


----------



## Nix76 (Aug 2, 2006)

Hi Jane,

I think the monitors and sticks will work if you're on clomid, but can be affected if you have PCOS.

Someone correct me if I'm wrong please....

Nix.


----------



## kewlgirlno1 (May 13, 2005)

yeah nix,,,


thats what i was told 2...

they think i have pcos but i got the persona monitor... didnt get lucky.. and opk's,,, no luck with them either...


if u want the persona monitor Jane, 

pm me and i'll send it to u.. 

pam

x


----------



## ☼♥ Minxy ♥☼ © (Jan 13, 2005)

Hi

If you have PCOS then this can often mean you have a hormone imbalance, specifically of LH (lutenising hormone).  OPKs (ovulation predictor kits) and fertility monitors such as Persona, detect the LH surge so if you have PCOS then can often give an inaccurate result.

Also, if you're on clomid, this may effect OPKs so you need to ensure that you don't use OPKs for a few days after taking your last clomid pill.

Clomid wouldn't effect hpts (home pregnancy tests/peesticks) as these detect the HCG hormone which is only released once an embryo has implanted (or if you have the HCG trigger injection).  If you're only having clomid then this will not effect a pregnancy test.

Good luck
Natasha


----------



## Jane D (Apr 16, 2007)

Many thanks to you all for your responses.
I am sorry, I have used the word pee stick instead of ovulation predictor kit stick.  I have used these opk sticks and thought they have given accurate readings.  I have found a website that sells them cheaply, so i think I may invest in some more.

I don't have PCOS, just annovulation , which is being rectified with Clomid.  I would argue I have short luteal phase, usually ovulation at day 13/14 then AF at day 23 (pre clomid).  The nurse specialist says no.  On Clomid, I have been 23, 34 and now 25 days, so maybe I will get to the magic 28-30 days!
Last month ovulation was day 14 and I was particularly gutted that yet again nothing has happened despite all our best efforts. Here's to the next 3 months before the big money game begins.

Regards

Jane


----------



## ☼♥ Minxy ♥☼ © (Jan 13, 2005)

Hi

Some women find that opks work perfectly fine...I used them for a few months when we very first started ttc and it always showed +ve result just before I ovulated.  However, I did find they became obessive and I was advised by a respected fertility consultant to ditch them !

Other women, despite ovulating fine, may not find them so accurate, even if they don't have PCOS.  OPKs, because they only detect LH surge, can not guarantee ovulation...some women may get a +ve OPK and no ovulation whilst others may get a -ve OPK and get ovulation.  Some women find them reliable, others don't.

If you have annovulation, which means you're ovulating sporatically, you may find that OPKs become a very expensive obsessive...but obviously it's entirely up to you !

Have you considered charting your temps & cervical mucus & position, along with using OPKs occasionally as this may give you a much better idea of your cycle patterns ?

Good luck
Natasha


----------



## Jane D (Apr 16, 2007)

Hello

Many thanks for your advice.  I think I will start doing a bbt chart this month.  I do monitor CM, but since Clomid, I have to say I have not had the "stretchy egg white" but very watery cm which I have for about 2 days, before it goes back to the thicker variety. I don't know if particularly watery cm is a good sign. I have been taking more fluids, esp grapefruit juice and have found the item "How to improve CM" on the Clomid notice board very helpful, although I have not used cough mixture yet.

Thanks again and I hope everything goes well for you this month

Regards

Jane


----------



## ☼♥ Minxy ♥☼ © (Jan 13, 2005)

Clomid can effect your cm so this could be what you're noticing.

I'd try to avoid drinking _too_ much grapefuit juice (a small glass a day should be enough). Grapefruit juice is acidic and this can sometimes make our vaginal secretions more acidic than usual (as they're acidic too)...whereas sperm/semen is alkaline so best not to have to much acidic fluids.

Good luck with the temping...a good book is Taking Charge of Your Fertility by Toni Weschler and you can also "trial" the software for charting temps online...check out this website...

www.tcoyf.com

Good luck
Natasha 

/links


----------



## *kateag* (Jun 20, 2006)

Hi, sorry just seen this thread, and wondered if I could ask something? My cons said that once I have started clomid, and had the scans, he will tell me when to start using opk's to detect ov? I have pcos so should this be a problem?? 

xxxxxx


----------



## ☼♥ Minxy ♥☼ © (Jan 13, 2005)

PCOS can sometimes cause inaccurate results on OPKs so perhaps you could try charting your temperature and cervical mucus as well...if you use all in conjunction with one another, as well as any possible ovulation pain/symptoms, this should give you a good idea of what's happening.

Good luck
Natasha xx


----------



## baby whisper (Sep 22, 2004)

hi Hun 
i to have pcos when i first started clomid i bought a load of opk's for me they worked correctly and on my first cycle my daughter was conceived i have heard different story's about them tho its totally up to you 
lea-Anne xx


----------



## Nix76 (Aug 2, 2006)

I got a bit obsessed with the OPK's when I used them (although they didn't work for me).  I think I was in danger of no longer being able to pee unless it was onto a stick !!!  

Nix


----------



## Rosie P (Nov 10, 2005)

Hi. I have PCOS and found that they worked for me, but I think it does depend on your baseline LH level. Mine was pretty low so I never got false readings. As Natasha says though they are much more useful when used in conjunction with monitoring other signs of ov. I'd say the only way to know if they work for you is to give them a try. It also depends on what kind of person you are. I know some people find it a bit more stressful doing the pee sticks and monitoring everything - for me I found it interesting and educational to know how to read these signs more effectively, so it was really useful for me. 

I believe that the clearblue fertility monitor machine measures your LH levels at the beginning of your cycle and if they are on the highish side adjusts itself so you get more accurate readings and not false negatives. I read that from someone on here who had called their helpline and were given this info - so maybe if you do a search on here you could find more info on them. 

Good luck.  

Rosie. xxx


----------

